# New life for broken bottles!



## DeepSeaDan (Oct 3, 2018)

Had a few blob-top sodas that were missing their tops - what to do? Why, make beer glasses out of em’ of course!


Don’t throw those broken bottles away, re-purpose them!

Best Fishes,
DSD


----------



## RCO (Oct 3, 2018)

I haven't really seen this done before but I kind of like the final results . I wouldn't do this to a good bottle but if its already broken why not I guess


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 4, 2018)

Found at least three broken blob tops with nice slug plates. They all just have the neck snapped off. I kept them for display but maybe I could consider this.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 4, 2018)

Those turned out great!


----------



## Gene (Nov 14, 2018)

Very nice! Did you cut them with a Dremel?

Nevermind. I saw your other thread. Great idea though!


----------

